# New Here



## calmb4dastorm (Oct 14, 2015)

Hi guys and gals! I'm new to the forum but have been on others. I found you all and hope to gain some useful insight and knowledge from you.  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## jas101 (Oct 14, 2015)

Welcome to imf.


----------



## twisted (Oct 14, 2015)

Welcome ....


----------



## Riles (Oct 14, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## brazey (Oct 14, 2015)

Welcome....


----------



## luckyD (Oct 29, 2015)

welcome bro


----------

